# Whizzer bars?



## bicibob (Apr 18, 2021)

Does anyone recognize these bars? I'm not familiar with the whizzers, but these grips both twist as all throttles should. They're a unique bend and the cables route internally.
Thanks,  Bob


----------



## Old Iron Bob (May 4, 2021)

They look like Simplex servicycle bars   throttle and compression release   If selling I would be interested in them. Thanks, Bob


----------



## bicibob (May 4, 2021)

Sorry Bob.... already sold.


----------

